
Show HN: Caboose.io easily build powerful back ends for your apps - thelarry
http://www.caboose.io
======
thelarry
Caboose is a Backend as a Service (BaaS) that my friend and I built as a
passion project. The idea is that there are so many common steps to build or
prototype an application so why not make it super simple. We have built
backend functionality to power almost any web or mobile app you can think of.
Our UI makes development simple by allowing you to develop and define your
backends using plain old English. You can also extend anything we provide with
JavaScript, Java, PHP, or Python.

Please take a look and tell us what you think. I know there are a bunch of
BaaS providers out there, but I feel the functionality and simplicity of
caboose makes it stand out.

~~~
bottlerocket
Tried to sign up, progress bar is stuck at 99.3865% :(

~~~
thelarry
Hmmm weird. I think your account was created anyway, can you try to log in?

~~~
bottlerocket
Same deal, progress bar goes to almost 100% and just hangs

